# 2150 Alternator



## Cowcatcher (Oct 25, 2009)

My 2150 alternator puts out enough power to shut down the alternator idiot light but not enough to charge the batteries. Do I just need to replace the brushes and regulator assembly for $28 or replace the whole thing for $100-$130. 

If replacement is the answer does anyone have an opinion on the DB Electric 95 amp versus the Rareelectrical brand. I think the later is 55 or 70 amp. 

I am leaning toward replacement and then fixing the old one for a spare.

Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
Is there a chance there is a bad connection someplace, like the battery? I've had vehicles that the lights would work, but not get enough power thru the battery connection to run the starter. Just a thought. 
I don't know enough about the alternators to advise on them, but good luck!!


----------



## Cowcatcher (Oct 25, 2009)

New batteries, newly cleaned terminals and cable ends. There may be a wire issue from or to the alternator I suppose but it has been a problem for a while. With a full charged battery there is no problem starting so one would seem to think if there is enough power to start there should be enough cable to re-charge. I may just pull the alternator and have it tested to see. I will pull out the manual tonight and check the wiring diagram to see if something is in the circuit that might be an issue. It doesn't take much juice to turn off the charge light on the dash, not near so much as it takes to charge the batteries so it would seem likely that the alternator is not putting out enough voltage. But then I am no expert on the electrical system either.


----------



## ontarioparts (Oct 20, 2009)

I would suggest getting the alterntor tested first, then make a decision on what needs to be done. Changing the brushes and reguator is not a bad idea. I've done it many times and the alternator continues to work for years. 

The alternator should be replaced with one with the same amperage, otherwise there can be damage to the electrical system from too much current. 

regards

Marlon
John Deere Tractor Parts


----------



## Cowcatcher (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Marlon. 

The older, lower amp alternator was not available so I went ahead with the newer, higher amp unit (Originally there were about three different amp output units on this tractor by the way). I did test the old one first and it was putting out about 11 amps when it should have been outting out about 14. I haven't had to use the tractor since putting in the new one so I am not sure this was the whole problem. Will start with this though and see where it gets me. I will likely also rebuild the old one and use it as a spare since it seems to otherwise be in good condition.

I think I may also have an issue with the starter solenoid not fully engaging unless correctly. One fix at a time for now though.


----------



## Cowcatcher (Oct 25, 2009)

Years ago I got a recall on my tractor that involved a JD mechanic coming out, taking the power cable off the starter, sliding a big heavy plastic guard over the terminals and then putting the power cable back on. Well, that was my problem. 

After years of frustration with keeping batteries charged I decided to really dig through the starter/charger system last weekend. After cleaning the terminals really well I followed the power cable to the starter then wiggled it a little, loose! The darn cable on the starter was loose. It was hard to take the nut off, the plastic guard allowed little swing on a wrench and no room for a socket. After I got it off I cleaned off all the dirt and corrosion that had gotten into the breach and put it back sans plastic guard. The tractor now starts like a charm. And the plastic guard is gone. And I promise I will never use a screwdriver as a starter!


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Do you think it was hard to get to and that the mechanic never originally tightened it ?


----------

